# ai miei amori segreti e non



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Auguri Amori miei
> Auguri a voi che mi avete dato sempre molto più di quello che ho chiesto…
> Auguri all’amore che avete dentro e che vedo farsi materia in ogni istante…
> Anche quando la vita corre troppo in fretta per starci dietro, anche quando la tensione e le pressioni sembrano oscurare la vista e il sentimento…
> ...


----------

